# Now, here is a fun job!



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Today, I'm cleaning the exhaust fan over the stove. It was a charcoal filter. It's gross and smells.

Roger is going to pull the stove out. It's a good chance to clean under there anyway and replace the mousetrap. I'll clean the sides of the stove and back too.

To clean the fan, I actually sit under it and reach up with a strong degreaser and paper towels for the first cleaning. I follow up with rags and more cleaner.

Wish me luck!

When that's done, I'm steam cleaning the bathroom shower liner.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok! You sound like you enjoy this and I have one that hasn't been moved in a yr... so when you are finished w/ yours--come on down to NC and I'll let you clean behind my stove...JUST for fun...  

Really, I have stove and frig to be cleaned in Jan.. under/behind and sides...Queen Bee 

PS take care to protect your eyes when doing this..


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

The fan wasn't too hard to clean after all! Roger moved the stove and then took the fan out of it's mounting and placed it upside-down on an old card table! It was disgusting!

I cleaned the majority of it with a product called Bamm degreaser and cheap toweling and followed it up with a vinegar/water cleaning. It looks and smells great.

Next is the shower liner. I'll see how steam works on soap scum!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Ardie/WI said:


> The fan wasn't too hard to clean after all! Roger moved the stove and then took the fan out of it's mounting and placed it upside-down on an old card table! It was disgusting!
> 
> I cleaned the majority of it with a product called Bamm degreaser and cheap toweling and followed it up with a vinegar/water cleaning. It looks and smells great.
> 
> Next is the shower liner. I'll see how steam works on soap scum!


Note to self: Clean shower curtain liner more often!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I throw my liner in the washer, warm water and det. on delicate. It comes out clean but wrinkled.. So, I shake it really well and hang it up in the tub.. Never had one tear up but I guess it could happen. I always think if it tears up--it was time for a new one.. I have also washed several of the people I used to do private duty for.. Most of the time they come out great...Queen Bee


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I also wash the show curtain we have in the washing machine. It's a kind of water-resistant, tight weave fabric, and comes out nice and clean from the washer. I then hang it on the clothesline to air dry.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

My liner never comes out as soap free as I want it to be if I use the washer.

I layed it out section by section, sprayed a soap scum remover on it, let it sit a bit , steamed it and wiped it dry. It came out sparkling clean - like new.

(There should be a law against soap scum!)


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

Queen Bee said:


> I throw my liner in the washer, warm water and det. on delicate. It comes out clean but wrinkled.. So, I shake it really well and hang it up in the tub.. Never had one tear up but I guess it could happen. I always think if it tears up--it was time for a new one.. I have also washed several of the people I used to do private duty for.. Most of the time they come out great...Queen Bee


Queen Bee, I may be confused but wouldn't washing someone you are caring for in the washer border on abuse?  


I, too, have washed my liner in the washer with no problems - I have also shredded them before. I tend to take an extra minute when I am in the shower and clean it with a little scrub brush I keep in there just for that purpose. Besides it really is the only time someone isn't hollering that they need something or did I see that or....
Laurie


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

:shrug: :help: What can I say? I did not read my post before I hit submit.. It was their shower liners --NOT the people! Forgive me...  Queen Bee


----------

